# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slapen op het juiste matras

## Agnes574

Héy,

Ik sukkel al héél lang met (in)slaapproblemen ....
Nu heb ik me afgelopen week een Tempurmatras en Tempurhoofdkussen gekocht (tsingtsjing :EEK!: ) en ik moet zeggen: het helpt!!

Eerst lijken die matras en dat hoofdkussen beton, maar zodra je lichaamswarmte het verwarmt vormt het zich precies naar je lichaam/hoofd/houding!

Niet goedkoop, maar zéker de moeite waard!!

Iemand ook ervaring met Tempur of een ander merk wat zéér goed of juist niet bevalt???

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,

Ik denk dat ik ook een nieuw goed matras moet hebben... maarja eerst centjes sparen en goed rondkijken naar alles wat er te halen valt... een goed matras verschilt ook per persoon, sommigen hebben liever een superhard matras, een superzacht matras, een waterbed (:P) of een meebewegend matras... achja ik probeer ze tzt wel allemaal uit  :Wink: 

Lig je nog steeds zo lekker op jou nieuwe matras???

----------


## dotito

Hey Agnes,

ik heb 2maand geleden een tempur matras en hoofkussen gekocht,en moet zeggen kan hem nu echt niet meer missen.en is idd duur maar het is zijn geld waard.ik sukkel ook al een tijdje met een hernia,en moet zeggen sinds ik op die matras slaap heb ik toch minder pijntjes en kwaaltjes dan voorheen.het voelt idd aan als beton als de kamer koud is,maar zodra je er gaat op liggen past hij zich aan aan je lichaam(koel he :Cool: )en het feit dat je beter slaapt op deze matras is dat je minder draait in u bed,zo ben je beter uitgeslapen.ik zelf sliep ook niet zo best en ben gaan informeren wat beste is.had er ook alles voor over kost wa kost.en nu een paar maanden later slaap ik als een roos kan het soms zelf niet geloven.dan denk ik bij mezef had ik het maar eender geweten.dan had ik soms die pillen niet moeten nemen voor te slapen.maar swat gedane zaken nemen geen keer.nee je hebt echt een goede zaak gedaan.ik heb zelfs een reissetje gaan halen van tempur voor op vakantie zo kan ik in hotel ook op zo oplegmatras slapen. :Big Grin: 
veel succes nog met je tempurmatras,

lieve groetjes,Do :Wink: x

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Jeetje zeg dat een goed matras zo'n wereld van verschil kan uitmaken  :EEK!:  
Wel fijn dat je nu lekker kan slapen als een roos!!
Handig dat ze ook een resivariant hebben, ik zal er eens naar kijken  :Wink: 
Droom fijn en slaap zacht  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Héérlijk, dat is gewoon hét woord ervoor  :Big Grin: 

Ik zou niets anders meer willen ... had ik het maar véél eerder gekocht die matras en het kussen  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zit stérk te denken aan een 2de tempurmatras en kussen voor op een logeerbed beneden, dan kan ik er dag en nacht van genieten  :Wink: , helaas is mijn portemonnee het daar helemaal niet mee eens  :Big Grin: .

Vriendlief zei me vandaag; ik heb 's effe op je bed gelegen, hoe kun je daar op slapen; tis precies of je op een betonblok ligt  :Big Grin: . Ik heb hem gezegd dat dat binnen 5 minuten weg is dat gevoel en dat je daarna verrukkelijk ligt ... hij gelooft me niet  :Big Grin: . Géén probleem, stel dat hij er ook zo dol op wordt  :EEK!:  ... ik heb véél voor anderen over, maar mijn bed is heilig en daar blijven ze mooi van af!!

Veel mensen denken dat je 'wegzakt' in zo'n matras, maar dat is helemaal niet zo!! Al vaak de reactie gehad; geen tempur voor mij, ik heb het liefste een harde matras ... ze weten wel beter als ze er een weekje op geslapen hebben hé Do?!! Enkel de 'zwaartepunten' zoals heupen en schouders zakken er iets in, waardoor je juist dé perfecte slaaphouding creëert!

Ik heb, nu het winter is, een elektrisch onderdeken op de matras gelegd ... een uurtje voor ik ga slapen zet ik dat aan en als ik dan in mijn bedje kruip is dat al héérlijk warm ..... mjammie!! gedaan met mijn ijsvoeten en ijshanden  :Big Grin: 
Het kost nog geen 30 euro, maar het heeft zijn geld al dubbel en dwars opgebracht !!!

----------


## dotito

Idd Ag,je moet het gewoon de tijd geven om aan zo'n matras te wennen.ach mensen die zeggen van geen tempur voor mij,weten niet over wat ze praten.wij weten idd wel beter he Ag? :Big Grin: 

kan dat geen kwaad dat je een elektrisch deken op de tempur matras legt?

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Do, wij weten wel beter  :Wink: !!

Volgens mij kan dat géén kwaad dat elektrisch deken ... als ik in mijn warme bedje stap merk ik enkel dat de matras zich sneller naar mijn lichaam zet, maar dat kan toch geen kwaad denk ik/hoop ik ... zou wat zijn zég, als die matras daar niet tegen kan > er zit 15 jaar garantie op zo'n matras!! Zal toch 's informeren of dat idd geen kwaad kan, maar vermoed van niet! Je lichaam geeft toch ook warmte af aan die matras zodus ....

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Dag Lieve Agnes,

En ben je nog steeds tevreden over je tempurmatras? 
Dat denk ik wel he! :Big Grin:  
Ik zou ze ook niet meer kunnen missen.
Heb vorige week zo'n reissetje besteld van tempur,voor dat we naar griekenland gaan.(Bij de mutualiteit>10percent korting)
Riskeer het niet met mijne rug,heb het is eene keer meegemaak in buitenland.K'was helemaal gekraakt :Frown:  toen ik terug thuis was.

En wat betreft dat elektrisch deken;heb het nagevraagd kan geen kwaad dat je het even laat opstaan.Een uurtje mag maar langer mag niet voor de materie van de matras.

Lieve Groetjes,Do :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Ik wil graag een nieuw tweepersoonsbed kopen en zit al zooooo lang te dubben over wat voor soort matras en kussen. Tempur heb ik idd van gehoord, maar het moet maar wat zijn. Is het niks, dan is het meteen ook zo'n miskoop of zou je dat mogen testen? Kussens vind ik ook lastig, heb er al behoorlijk wat gekocht, maar allemaal niks. Nu lig ik op twee kleine kussentjes die voor bank bestemd zijn en die liggen wel goed, gek he?

----------


## sietske763

vraagje voor de mensen met een tempur matras,
wij hebben 2 jaar geleden ander matras gekocht, dus zonde van het geld als dit vervangen wordt door een nieuwe
ik las iets van een oplegmatras, zou dit ook genoeg helpen en wat is de prijs ongeveer?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Sietske,

Wat betreft die oplegmatras van tempur,mijn ma heeft er één en ze zegt dat dat ook effectief helpt.
Het kost ongeveer een 1000 euro en ze is een 7 cm dik.
Je kan ze ook bij de mutuliteit kopen,daar krijg jezelfs korting alé bij de socialistische mutualiteit toch.
Ja goedkoop zijn ze niet echt,maar moet zeggen dat ze wel zijn geld waard zijn.
Je kan natuurlijk ook een ander merk kopen;bv Deron die zijn iets goedkoper en ook goed.
Hoop dat je iets hebt,aan deze tips.

Groetjes Do, :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wat is mutuliteit, of is dat alleen in belgie
ik schrik wel van de prijs hoor, is dat voor een eenpersoonsbed?

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Sorrie  :Big Grin: bedoelde de mutualiteit >De ziekenkas zoals ze in Belgie zeggen,heb je er nog nooit van gehoord?
Nee dat is wel voor een tweepersoonsbed.
Weet het goedkoop is het niet he!! :EEK!: maar vind zijn geld wel waard.
Ben je het aan overwegen om er één te kopen?

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Een oplegmatras van 90 x 200 kost in de winkel 699 euro

----------


## sietske763

ha do, bestaat het ook in 80cm of 160cm mn bed is nl 160breed
liefs

----------


## dotito

Hey Sietske,

De oplegmatras van 80cm breed kost 649 euro,en de oplegmatras van 160 breed kost 1298 euro.
Dan heb je al zo'n idee he...

Niets aan u hart krijgen van de prijs he! :Big Grin: 

Lieve Groetjes terug, :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Jeetje die prijs!!! Moet zelf ook nog hoognodig een nieuw matras, heb hem laatst al omgekeerd, de vering begint er een beetje uit te steken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Haha maar gaat dus zeker geen oplegmatras worden!

----------


## dotito

@ Sylvia,

Ja ik weet het duur he! maar je hebt natuurlijk nog andere matrassen hoor en zeker ook goede van kwaliteit.
Maar Tempur is gewoon beste Alé voor mij he! Je hebt mensen die dat soort matrassen niet moeten hebben.
Ik vind het gewoon een zaligheid voor er in te slapen,zou het niet meer kunnen missen,en dat zeg ik niet zomaar.Vraag het ook maar Agnes,die kan er ook geen afstand meer van doen.

Do, :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

he do, en een compleet matras(dus geen opleg) wat kost dat van 160 cm
alvast bedankt, waar haal je de prijzen zo snel vandaan, is er een internetsite over ofzo
knuf,

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Heb hier toevallig een prijslijst naast mij liggen :Big Grin: .
Maar anders kan je ook gewoon opzoeken op google,typ > prijslijst tempurmatrassen en dan kom je er op uit.

Die van 160cm kost 1779 euro 15 cm dik en die van 20 cm dik kost 2139 euro
Natuurlijk heb je er nog andere van tempur maar deze zijn de goedkoopste.

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi...goedkoop is het niet hé, maar zijn geld dubbel en dwars waard!!
Ik heb een oplegmatras van tempur (zo'n 700euro) én een hoofdkussen van tempur (zo'n 120 euro)...ik kan niet meer zonder!!

Ik heb gekozen voor een oplegmatras daar we juist het jaar ervoor nieuwe boxsprings hadden gekocht ... en men vertelde mij dat een opleg even goed is als een volledig tempurmatras daar zo'n volledige matras ook maar voor 7cm tempur is en voor de rest 'gewone matras'...dus ja; ik ben zéér tevreden..voor de portemonnee was het even minder, maar het is het zéker waard!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben dus nog steeds aan het dubben over kopen van nieuw bed, kunnen jullie mijn post ook een reactie geven? Moet ik nou tempur kopen (heb inmiddels prijzen gezien, megaduur!!) of zijn er andere merken aan te raden?
En mag je proefliggen?

Bedankt.

----------


## Agnes574

Tempur, Dorso, Deron ,tegenwoordig is er een heel arsenaal aan goede matrassen.....

Als ik jou was zou ik eens naar een slaapwinkel gaan (hier in België hebben ze bijv 'Sleepy-winkels') en daar raad en advies vragen.
Ik heb idd gehoord dat je daar 'proefmatrassen' en 'proefkussens' hebt, die je bijv 1à2 weken mag uitproberen!

Succes en sterkte, ik hoop dat je de juiste matras vind!!

Tip; Google eens op 'matrassen', dan vind je ook al héél véél merken die reclame maken!

Ik blijf 100% achter Tempur staan (al schijnt dorso ook érg goed te zijn)... het is idd even een grote uitgave, maar je hebt op die matrassen al gauw 15jaar garantie en als je dan de prijs/kwaliteit bekijkt vind ik het op langere termijn een zéér goede investering!

Ag Xx

----------


## Four Roses

Tempur it is dan!  :Smile: 
Bedankt voor je tips Agnes. Ik zal eens kijken bij welke winkel ik matras en kussen krijg om proef te slapen. Het is een mooie investering voor lange termijn inderdaad.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,
Als ik deze prijzen hoor, ben ik extra blij met mijn waterbed. Voor dat geld koop ik bijna een kompleet waterbed, hoogwaardig gestabiliseerd, zelfs geschikt voor buik slapen. In de maat 180x210. En dan hoef ik geen bed meer warm te maken. Heb geen naden meer in het midden. En slaap minstens net zo lekker. Mijn echtgenoot is rug patient, geen centje pijn meer. Mijn dochter heeft fibromialgie en ze kan eigenlijk niet meer zonder haar waterbed 160x210 gekocht voor zo'n €600,- iets minder gestabiliseerd. Maar voor haar perfect. Mijn zoon slaapt op een waterzak. Veel meer is het niet, maar hij vindt het geweldig. En de jongste die af en toe ook gebruik maakt van de waterbedjes wil voor zichzelf ook graag een waterbed. Deze krijgt ze zodra ze naar de middelbare gaat.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ooohw Waterbed! Lijkt me heerlijk!

----------


## ikke64

Overigens zijn waterbedden ook redelijk goed 2de-hands te koop. (Let op softside, is veel prettiger) Zeker voor jongere mensen. In de regel zijn de oudere bedden minder gestabiliseerd. Wat in de regel prettig gevonden wordt door de jeugd. Daarom hebben wij ook van oud naar jong steeds minder stabilisatie.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

oh heerlijk een waterbed.....heb er jaren 1 gehad, in de winter lekker warm en in de zomer koel,
ik was toen nog alleen, maar samen met partner was het voor mij niets, werd steeds wakker als hij bewoog.
toen maar gewoon bed en matras, bed was er nog, matras dus nieuw gekocht.
maar het erge komt nog................(zie topic apart slapen) nu slapen we dus apart, meestal.
dus ik wil wel een tempur of liever nog een waterbed, als ik geen partner had zou ik zo 1 van die 2 dingen kopen, maar als je samen bent moet je natuurlijk overleggen.........
dat is het nadeel van een partner hebben,
dus weer een waterbed kopen..............hoef ik( logisch ) natuurlijk niet mee aan te komen
en zo,n dure tempur is ie ook niet echt blij mee, omdat het natuurlijk voor een 2 pers. bed is en hij er toch niet op slaapt.
en de matras is natuurlijk nog vrij nieuw.
ik ga denk ik gewoon er zelf voor sparen, zal wel een tig jaar project worden.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sietske,

Misschien zeg ik wel iets heel stoms, maar ik probeer het toch maar. Past er in jouw bed geen twee soorten matrassen? Dus allebei dezelfde afmetingen, maar de een tempur en de andere een gewone voor je partner? Dan kunnen jullie toch samen slapen, maar liggen jullie beiden op een ander matras...

----------


## sietske763

nee joh, je zegt niets stoms, juist een goede reactie, gaat alleen niet voor ons op.
wij slapen nl apart(is ook een topic van) en de reden is dat ik echt niet kan slapen naast hem, word dan tig keer wakker enz.
dus het matras gaat alleen over mij....en tis dus niet het eerste zoals je wel gelezen zult hebben.
en ja de prijs.....daarom zei ik ook dat het makkelijk is als je alles in je eentje kan beslissen, wat ik dus lang gewend geweest ben
ik snap wel dat hij er niet voor in is om weer wat aan te schaffen om goed te kunnen slapen, heb nl al zoveel geprobeerd....

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sietske en Four Roses,

Four Roses je hebt gelijk. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het niet mogelijk is 2 soorten matrassen in 1 bed te leggen. En wakker worden van je partner in een waterbed. Nou echt niet. Ik weet niet hoe oud je waterbed was maar de moderne matrassen zijn zo geod gestabiliseerd dat dat zeker niet meer hoeft. En daarnaast kun je zelf 2 waterbed matrassen in 1 bed leggen. Dan kun je kiezen voor verschillende stabilisaties. En heb je heel zeker geen last meer van je partner. Deze mogelijkheid word bv ook gebruikt bij extreem gewichts verschil. (60 en 160 kg of zo)

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Oh heerlijk een waterbed! 
Ik heb een keer op een waterbed geslapen en denk erover een aan te schaffen als ik een nieuw matras nodig heb...

----------


## ikke64

Luuss, Ik kan je dat alleen maar aanraden. Ga wel naar een goede bedden speciaal zaak en vergelijk ze met elkaar. Er zijn er die zelfs een niet goed geld terug regel hebben. Dus als je niet kunt wennen kun je iets anders nemen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## lady44

zojuist aangemeld. Naam: lady44. het betreft de tempur matrassen. Zoon en schoondochter kunnen er niet aan wennen, hebben 10 jaar op een waterbed geslapen. De matrassen zijn nu te kopp, ze hebben er hooguit 14 dagen op geslapen. 2 matrassen maat 90x220. Staan op marktplaats voor de prijs van 600 euro. Zij slapen nu weer op een waterbed.

----------


## Lara '52

Slapen op een matras verschild van persoon tot persoon ,wij hadden onze matras 9 jaar en echtgenoot wou een andere ( hij is er best geplaatst voor aankoop, want heeft altijd in een meubelzaak gewerkt waar ze oa. de beste matrassen verkopen en mee zijn met hun tijd ) zodus een nieuwe aan gekocht, wat blijkt ik kan er niet op slapen en voel mij s'morgens geradbraakt ; terug nd. fabriek een andere, ook niet ok, zo heeft dit geduurd een 2,5 jaar tot uiteindelijk na de 5 is het ok .Dan stel ik mij vraag , ze beloven veel en er wordt uitgetest volgens lichaamsgewicht wat het beste is , nadien hebben bepaalde fabrikanten toegegeven dat het nog niet optimaal was en er fouten inslopen ; gelukkig zat mijn man aan de bron en was er ergens schadevergoeding want dit is toch een serieuze aankoop .

----------


## dotito

@Lady

Dat is wel jammer he dat ge er zo veel geld hebt aan uitgegeven en dan niet op kunnen slapen :Confused: 
Heb je ze dan eerst niet mogen testen?

@Lara

Das waar slapen op een matras dat verschild van persoon tot persoon.

----------


## ikke64

Gelukkig kun je bij de goede beddenspeciaal zaak redelijk risico vrij proefslapen. 
Ik raad dan ook aan als je geld kunt en wil besteden voor een goede matras dit te doen bij een goede speciaal zaak en goede afspraken op papier te zetten.

Gr Ikke

----------


## CSluiter

> ze hebben er hooguit 14 dagen op geslapen.


Het verschil tussen een waterbed en een matras is natuurlijk sowieso aardig groot en even wennen, maar daarbij wordt bij het gaan slapen op Tempur gezegd dat het 2 maanden kán duren voordat je eraan gewend bent. 14 dagen is in mijn mening ook wel erg kort om te zeggen dat ´ik kan er niet aan wennen´.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lady,
Jammer dt je zoon en schoondochter er niet snel aan kunnen wennen maar waterbed en gewoon matras is ook erg verschillend...

@ Lara,
Wel fijn dat je man zulke connecties heeft en jullie dus goed voorgelicht worden en matrassen konden uitproberen zodat jullie uiteindelijk op een matras uitkwamen waar jullie beide lekker op kunnen slapen!
En inderdaad waar de ene persoon heerlijk op slaapt kan voor de ander een regelrechte ramp zijn, dat verschilt per persoon en wat iemand gewend is  :Wink: 

@ Ikke,
Ja als je een matras koopt is het handig die eerst op proef te proberen, anders zit je aan een duur matras vast die niet lekker ligt...

@ CSluiter,
helaas heeft niet iedereen het geduld of de mogelijkheid om een matras 2 maand uit te proberen om te kijken of het echt lekker ligt of niet...

----------


## Agnes574

> Het verschil tussen een waterbed en een matras is natuurlijk sowieso aardig groot en even wennen, maar daarbij wordt bij het gaan slapen op Tempur gezegd dat het 2 maanden kán duren voordat je eraan gewend bent. 14 dagen is in mijn mening ook wel erg kort om te zeggen dat ´ik kan er niet aan wennen´.


_Idd, dat is mij ook verteld!!_

----------


## CSluiter

Nee dat klopt ook en tegenwoordig hebben we ook maar weinig geduld met dingen  :Wink:  Althans, als ik naar mijzelf kijk dan zie ik dat ook bij mijzelf  :Smile: 

Alleen bij een serieuze en kostbare aankoop zoals een matras van Tempur of anders, zou ik hier wel meer tijd, aandacht en geduld willen geven. 
Sinds ik een Tempur heb, ben ik helemaal gelukkig! In 2006 heb ik erg last gehad van spit in mijn rug, ik kon niet liggen, zitten, lopen of rollen en ik was nog maar 23 jaar! Die pijn wilde ik nooit meer voelen.
Begin vorig jaar kreeg ik opnieuw last van mijn rug en er zaten goede dagen bij, maar ook dagen bij dat ik zo krom liep als een oma van 90 met een wandelstok  :Frown:  Oefeningen, massages, fysio (om mijn rug bewust te leren ontspannen)... alles geprobeerd, maar de dokter wist het ook niet meer. 

Tot ik voor het eerst op een Tempur ging liggen, het was echt bizar wat er door me heen ging. De pijn trok na een paar seconden al weg en voelde mijzelf geheel ontspannen, dat was voor mij het antwoord! 
Ja het was geen goedkope beslissing, maar al was het matras dubbel zo duur geweest, dan nog had ik deze aangeschaft. Ik slaap meer in minder slaapuren dan vroeger en dat maakt mij blij  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

Dat heb ik, en vooral mijn dochter dus juist met een waterbed gehad.
Maar ik denk dat het voor iedereen verschillend is.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Lara '52

@Luuss, uitproberen hebben wij niet gedaan, elke keer weer een nieuwe betaald , wat ook verlieslatend werkt , maar ze hebben wel vh. fabriek uit een schadevergoeding gegeven :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Zoals Ikke schrijft; ieder zijn voorkeur.

Ikzelf kan écht niet meer zonder mijn tempurmatras ... ik slaap er beter op en zoals CSluiter zegt; Ik slaap meer in minder slaapuren ... ik merk dat ik me véél beter voel na zo'n nacht op mijn Tempur ... ook ivm hypertonie van m'n rug (overdreven spierspanning van de rug),waardoor ik dus net als CSluiter gewoonweg krom liep;dit heb ik nooit meer gehad sinds ik die matras heb aangeschaft!!

Maakt niet uit waar je het beste op slaapt, als je zelf maar het gevoel hebt dat je er béter op slaapt dan op een gewone matras is het goed  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Agnes,
Ik verkoop geen waterbedden hoor  :Wink:  Maar heb je wel eens een waterbed geprobeerd?
Daar ben ik erg benieuwd naar.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Ik sluit mij aan bij Ikke en Lara ieder zijn voorkeur natuurlijk.

Maar ik zou mijn tempurmatras voor geen geld willen missen hoor.
Ik woel nl.ook veel minder als daarvoor en de pijn is ook veel minder.
Ik ben heel gelukkig :Smile:  met mijn matras,'t is zoals Agnes zegt....had ze veel eender moeten kopen.

----------


## Agnes574

Nooit geprobeerd Ikke,
Ben tevreden nu, dus hou ik dat maar zo  :Wink: .


> Hoi Agnes,
> Ik verkoop geen waterbedden hoor  Maar heb je wel eens een waterbed geprobeerd?
> Daar ben ik erg benieuwd naar.
> 
> Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

:Wink:  IK vroeg het maar omdat ik eigenlijk verschrikkelijk geschrokken ben van de Tempur prijzen. En vroeg me dus af of deze zoveel beter zijn een waterbed, of dat dit heel persoonlijk was, of dat het geen r*k uitmaakt.

Iemand wel ervaring met beide soorten bedden?

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk persoonlijk dat ik op een waterbed minder goed zou slapen...
Heb er zo'n 20 jaar geleden volgens mij 's één nachtje op geslapen en ik vond dat géén succes. Waarom?
Ik ging op-en-neer bij de minste beweging van mijn partner en ik bewoog zelf ook veel en 'deinde' daardoor veel op-en-neer.

Nu hebben ze 20 jaar later natuurlijk allang een moderne en nieuwe generatie waterbedden, dus ik kan niet objectief oordelen vrees ik.

Toch heeft nooit één arts of slaapconsulent mij een waterbed aanbevolen ivm mijn rugklachten, dus ben ik benieuwd of zulke waterbedden ook goed zijn voor rugpatiënten???

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## ikke64

@ Agnes,

Mijn dochter heeft fribromialgie, en daaruit voortvloeiend veel rug- en gewrichtspijnen.
Sinds ze haar waterbed heeft is dat stukken minder. En inderdaad bij de nieuwe generatie waterbedden is deinen verleden tijd als je dat niet prettig in. Je kunt zelfs twee aparte delen in één matras krijgen. En het leuke is dat kinderen juist kiezen voor minder gestabiliseert  :Wink: 
Zoals je merk ben ik erg blij met het waterbed. Er staan er hier 3 in huis en ook de jongeste krijgt er één als we haar kamertje gaan opknappen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

heb eerder hier gereageerd op een goed matras,
heb gelukkig niets gekocht, want klachten kwamen dus niet van matras maar van med.
want nu ik aan een middel gewent ben heb ik ook geen klachten meer.
mijn matras is 2 jaar oud en is een hotelmatras in de betere hotels, toen sliep ik daar zo lekker op dat ik dat matras gekocht heb, t schijnt dat bijna alle ned. hotels zo,n matras hebben.
maten 1,60/200 kostte geloof ik 350 euro

----------


## Luuss0404

Hopelijk krijgt iedereen op zijn/haar voorkeurs matras de benodigde nachtrust  :Wink: 

@ Sietske, de hotels waar ik in Tilburg heb geslapen hadden heerlijke bedden en matrassen, dus missch maar eerst zo'n matras aanschaffen want die is wel goedkoper in prijs...

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sietske,

Hoe heet dat matras? Ik vind 350 geen geld namelijk!

----------


## CSluiter

> IK vroeg het maar omdat ik eigenlijk verschrikkelijk geschrokken ben van de Tempur prijzen. En vroeg me dus af of deze zoveel beter zijn een waterbed, of dat dit heel persoonlijk was, of dat het geen r*k uitmaakt.
> 
> Iemand wel ervaring met beide soorten bedden?
> 
> Gr Ikke


Goedemorgen,

Ik heb vorig jaar een week op het huis moeten passen van mijn tante en heb hier in een zo goed als nieuw waterbed geslapen, wat ik wel lekker vond liggen voor een paar dagen. Maar ik was wel blij toen ik weer in mn eigen bedje kon kruipen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Een waterbed is zeker niet mijn favoriet, het houdt mij op de een of andere manier toch uit mijn vaste slaap.

De prijzen van Tempur zijn niet goedkoop (maar goedkope bedden geven ook niet het luxe kwaliteitgevoel, een koopje inclusief goede kwaliteit en 15 jaar garantie geloven we toch niet... we denken nog altijd duur = beter over heel veel dingen), maar je kunt het zo duur maken als je zelf wilt en dat geldt ook bij waterbedden  :Smile:  
En ik geef persoonlijk heel graag een paar euro meer uit met de garantie dat ik de komende 15 jaar net zo lekker slaap als nu  :Big Grin:  

Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

@four roses...
wil het wel voor je navragen als je er belangstelling voor hebt....
moet ik ff beddenzaak opbellen...
moet wel regelmatig omgekeerd worden, maar dat is bij bijna iedere matras zo

----------


## janetje

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds 4 jaar een M line matras en een M line kussen. In 1 woord geweldig, nooit meer last van mijn rug en schouders met wakker worden.

Slechts 1 nadeel.. ieder ander bed ligt niet lekker.

Groetjes

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Sietske,

sorry zie nu pas je post aan mij.... Ben idd erg benieuwd nog naar dat matras van 350 euro.

----------


## sietske763

ha four roses,
ik zal er proberen achter te komen, heb het gekocht in een beddenzaak in een heel klein dorpje......ik weet het dorpje dus ga ik er wel achter komen...
en dan zet ik het hier wel neer en als je hier niet veel bent zet ik het wel op je profiel
gr

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Staat er op het matras niet het merk ofzo? Kunnen we zelf even kijken waar het vandaan gehaald kan worden en wat het kost, ook met verschillende maten en dergelijke  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij staat er geen merk op.....zal nog ff kijken straks.
wat niet zo fijn is.......iedere week moet ie gedraaid worden anders lig je in een ""kuil""

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Ja de meeste matrassen moet je eens in de zoveel tijd omdraaien om "kuilvorming" te voorkomen...  :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

> Hoi Sietske,
> 
> Hoe heet dat matras? Ik vind 350 geen geld namelijk!


heb erachter aan gebeld, het is een binnenverings matras, miss. kun je daar op googelen of info in een beddenwinkel,
die mneer zei er nog bij dat het een hotelmatras is, wat ik eerder ook al poste

----------


## CSluiter

> @ Bar,
> Ja de meeste matrassen moet je eens in de zoveel tijd omdraaien om "kuilvorming" te voorkomen...


Ja dat klopt, ook daarom ben ik blij dat ik een Tempur matras heb  :Smile:  Die hoef je niet om te keren  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffffffffff
als ik ooit weer alleen kom te staan......neem ik accuut een waterbed!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ CSluiter,
Tempus is wat prijziger maar dan heb je ook wat  :Wink:  Dat omkeren is altijd zo'n gedoe  :Frown: 

@ Bar,
Hahaha... sjah je kan nou eenmaal niet alles hebben  :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

wij hebben een paar jaar geleden nieuwe latten bodems en matrassen gekocht.
Wat veel mensen vergeten is dat als je een goede matras koopt, een goede lattenbodem net zo noodzakelijk is.
Wij hebben ze van Swissflex, je betaald er een best vermogen voor,maar je doet er ook héél lang mee.\De latten van de latten bodem zijnj een voor een verstelbaar, afhankelijk van jou als persoon met lichaams lenge en gewicht om de optimale houding te krijgen.

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Dat is waar Diane,mensen willen allemaal geld geven aan een nieuwe matras,maar naar een lattenbodem zien ze niet.Terwijl dat van groot belang is.

----------


## ikke64

Tja, ik moet van de week mijn waterbed nog ff keren  :Wink: 

Hi hi Ikke

----------


## sietske763

> wij hebben een paar jaar geleden nieuwe latten bodems en matrassen gekocht.
> Wat veel mensen vergeten is dat als je een goede matras koopt, een goede lattenbodem net zo noodzakelijk is.
> Wij hebben ze van Swissflex, je betaald er een best vermogen voor,maar je doet er ook héél lang mee.\De latten van de latten bodem zijnj een voor een verstelbaar, afhankelijk van jou als persoon met lichaams lenge en gewicht om de optimale houding te krijgen.


heb mn hele leven nooit aan een latten bodem gedacht, kocht altijd de goedkoopste.
thanks voor de tip

----------


## Four Roses

Thnx Sietske!

Ik ben trouwens zaterdag bij een zaak geweest die bedden verkocht, heb er op 1 gelegen van M-Line, met een complete afstandsbediening met knoppen voor massage boven, midden en beneden, en knoppen om bed beneden en boven naar boven te krijgen; lekker zeg!
Heb een proefkussen meegekregen om op te slapen en dat was me niet zo goed bevallen: erg hoog kussen, waardoor ik erg last kreeg van mijn nek.

Wat me het meeste tegenviel was dat de mevrouw in de winkel niet vroeg wat voor slaper je bent, wat je klachten zijn, etc. Helemaal NIKS!?! Dat is dus zeker niet de zaak waar ik mijn spullen ga kopen.

----------


## sietske763

hay, dat is niet zo netjes van de beddenzaak, ze horen eerst inlichtingen te vragen wat je uiteindelijk wil qua prijs/prestatie
ik ben toen wel goed voorgelicht....
heb toen ook een proefkussen meegekregen.....weet niet meer waarvan, maar moest ook erg goed zijn, niets van gemerkt eerder klachten zoals jij....dus kussen weer ingeleverd!

----------


## Luuss0404

Goh herkenbaar over dat kussens...  :Confused: 
Ik heb al meerdere keren kussens op proef gehad en die zouden volgens de verkoper/verkoopster geweldig moeten zijn, maar ik kreeg alleen maar meer pijn en last  :Frown:  Achja ieder zo zijn/haar eigen  :Wink:

----------


## wim70

Met name het soort matras is erg belangrijk. Ik heb zelf jaren lang geslapen op een eenvoudige polyetherschuim matras, ik sliep toen erg slecht. Ik heb nu een pocketvering matras aangeschaft en slaap nu een stuk beter. Het is belangrijk dat je de soort matras kiest die aansluit bij jouw wensen (iedere soort matras heeft unieke eigenschappen). Een handige overzicht met alle verschillende soorten matrassen staat op soorten matrassen.

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt!

Succes.

----------


## MissMolly

Een goede ondergrond is MINSTENS even belangrijk als een goede matras. Als je een tempur matras op een doorgezakte spiraalbodem legt slaap je nog steeds beroerd. Andersom natuurlijk ook, als je een superdeluxe verstelbare lattenbodem hebt en je legt er een slechte matras op, slaap je ook slecht.

Neem bij voorkeur een verende, stellende lattenbodem waarvan de veerkracht in te stellen is al naar gelang je gewicht. Verend wil zeggen dat de latten zelf niet star zijn, stellend wil zeggen dat de latten niet vast op de rand zitten, maar een beetje kunnen kantelen om - net als de matras- de vorm van je lichaam te volgen. Het ligt niet alleen comfortabeler, maar het is ook het behoud van je matras.

Ik ben zelf weer van tempur afgestapt. Het ligt heerlijk, ik heb nog nooit zo goed geslapen, maar sinds ik in de overgang ben, is het gewoon veel te warm voor me. Vooral in de zomer zweette ik mijn bed uit. Ik heb vanwege de overgang een matras met veel meer ventilatie moeten kopen. Ik hoop dat ik snel van de opvliegers af ben, dan kan ik weer een tempur nemen.

----------


## stienie

ik heb sinds een auping matras en spiraalbodem gekocht. Ik heb last van fibromyalgie en 2 hernia's. Ik heb dit in winkel vermeld en volgens hen was vivo pocketverenmatras medium de beste aankoop. IK heb voor soft gekozen omdat medium me nogal hard leek. Nu heb ik echter al een week niet meer deftig kunnen slapen. Vreselijke schouder en heuppijn. De matras is keihard en volgens kiné heb ik zelfs een ontsteking op mijn schouders door die Auping matras. Heeft er iemand tips wat wel een goede zachte matras kan zijn ? Ik heb daarvoor 12 jaar op tempur geslapen maar die zakte ook niet genoeg mee aan schouders. Bij Auping beweerden ze dat Tempur harder is dan hun matrassen, klopt helemaal niet. 4500 euro nu kwijt en nog nooit zoveel pijn gehad. Iemand raadt me Swissflex systeem en matras aan, iemand daar ervaring mee ? Je mag me een mailtje sturen op [email protected]

----------

